# Cebit 2012 Ticket Codes !



## e$cape (11. Januar 2012)

Ihr werdet hier wieder Ticketscodes bekommen um euch ein Kostenloses Cebit 2012 Ticket zu ergattern .

Wir die Jahre zuvor ihr müsst euch auf Wichtigste Kongress-Messe der ITK-Branche - CeBIT Registrieren und dort dann unter tickets einen 5 Stelligen Code eingeben 

und schon bekommt ihr euer e-ticket per mail nur noch ausdrucken und dann vorzeigen und ihr habt kostenlosen zugang zur Messe.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Folgende Aktionscodes könnt ihr versuchen.

k3yaq*   = bereits abgelaufen.

*6v8h2 *= gültig !!!

*h6fcs* = gültig !!



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ich werde euch immer mit neuen Codes versogen. 

Also immer mal reinschauen deesweitere habe ich wieder 15 Fachbesuchertickets abzugeben also wer interesse hat einfach bei mir 
melden.

bis dahin

MFG


----------



## dj*viper (11. Januar 2012)

na dann her mit den codes 

wenns kostenlos ist, fahr ichauch dahin, bin ja nicht weit weg, ~100km


----------



## wheeler (11. Januar 2012)

hi


> Der von Ihnen eingegebene Code ist ungültig. Bitte überprüfen Sie Ihre Angaben.


kann das sein,oder falsch eingegeben


----------



## dj*viper (11. Januar 2012)

wheeler schrieb:


> hi
> 
> kann das sein,oder falsch eingegeben


 
welchen code hast du denn eingegeben?
den von oben? der ist doch schon abgelaufen...


----------



## wheeler (11. Januar 2012)

da steht aber angelaufen und nicht abgelaufen.....


----------



## e$cape (11. Januar 2012)

wheeler schrieb:


> da steht aber angelaufen und nicht abgelaufen.....


 

danke ist geändert worden  ^^


----------



## wheeler (11. Januar 2012)




----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (11. Januar 2012)

ähm, wie genau kommt man jetzt an freikarten?


----------



## Schasa (11. Januar 2012)

Ich hab 2 Freikarten über das Newsletter bekommen!


----------



## Mystik (11. Januar 2012)

Schasa schrieb:


> Ich hab 2 Freikarten über das Newsletter bekommen!


 
ich auch 
aber nur eine^^


----------



## The_GTS (11. Januar 2012)

Mystik schrieb:


> ich auch
> aber nur eine^^


 
Wie? Wo?


----------



## Mystik (12. Januar 2012)

The_GTS schrieb:


> Wie? Wo?


 
über den newsletter der cebit / deutsche messe ag

kam von ganz alleine.. hab vor 4 jahren auch mal eins per post von denen bekommen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## e$cape (12. Januar 2012)

So eben ein neuer Ticket code : 6v8h2

Viel spass mit eurem Ticket !!


----------



## kruemelgirl (12. Januar 2012)

Danke dir


----------



## GoldenMic (12. Januar 2012)

Also ich hätte sehr gern 2 Tickets wenn das möglich wäre.
Wäre dir sehr dankbar


----------



## e$cape (12. Januar 2012)

kein problem ! es kommen immer wieder neue rein


----------



## e$cape (12. Januar 2012)

noch ein neuer code für die Cebit 2012

Code lautet: *h6fcs*


----------



## wheeler (12. Januar 2012)

beste sorte,danke dir


----------



## rluscher (13. Januar 2012)

Schade die Codes gehen nicht mehr


----------



## e$cape (17. Januar 2012)

In den nächsten 24 Stunden gibt es 3 Neue CODES !!


----------



## wheeler (18. Januar 2012)

24 stunden sind rum...hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Jax1988 (18. Januar 2012)

hab ich mir auch schon überlegt


----------



## Mark-Peter (19. Januar 2012)

hallo,

gibt es  von den 15 karten noch 2 ?
kann ich bitte 2 bekommen dann ?=

Danke,   MArk_Peter


----------



## Himmelskrieger (19. Januar 2012)

Ich hätte auch gerne 2 Karten.

Wenn es gehen würde wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Wann soll es eig. wieder Codes geben?


----------



## Jax1988 (19. Januar 2012)

gestern um 21:40


----------



## wheeler (19. Januar 2012)

kann sich doch mal um ein paar stunden verschätzen *hüstel*


----------



## Himmelskrieger (19. Januar 2012)

Wo ist der Code?

Gibt es noch welche?


----------



## Jax1988 (19. Januar 2012)

ja gut @wheeler


----------



## e$cape (20. Januar 2012)

Also Codes kommen heute Abend ich hatte gestern viel zu tun und bin gerade erst nach Hause gekommen !!


----------



## BaueROG (20. Januar 2012)

Ich hätte auch gerne zwei Codes wenn möglich


----------



## Jax1988 (20. Januar 2012)

Kein ding e$cape  immer hin versorgst du uns mit codes


----------



## Own3r (20. Januar 2012)

Ich hoffe, ich bekomme auch noch einen Code ab.


----------



## atti11 (20. Januar 2012)

Ich hoffe ich bekomme diesmal wechel ab !


----------



## Mark-Peter (20. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

der abend ist gleich um, und noch keine Codes da 
Kommen heute noch Codes ?


           Mark-Peter


----------



## Harry2o (20. Januar 2012)

Mark-Peter schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der abend ist gleich um, und noch keine Codes da
> Kommen heute noch Codes ?
> ...




Meine Herrn, Leute, chillt doch mal lol.

Ihr tut ja gerade so als hättet ihr Anspruch auf irgendwelche Codes.
Die Cebit ist noch über einen Monat weg, ihr werdet schon noch Tickets kriegen.


Und wenn hier - aus welchem Grund auch immer - an einem Tag keine Aktionscodes gepostet werden, dann schlaft ihr halt und schaut am nächsten Tag wieder. Meine Güte.


----------



## Mark-Peter (20. Januar 2012)

das ist richtig. aber dann schreibt man nicht heute abend poste ich wieder codes.
aber dann warte ich mal ab


----------



## Harry2o (21. Januar 2012)

Vielleicht ist was dazwischen gekommen oder sonstige Gründe. Ist ja niemand zum Verteilen von Codes verpflichtet, auch wenn es angekündigt ist.
Jo, Geduld gewinnt hier.


(Und ja, ich habe auch noch kein Freiticket)


----------



## dragonlort (21. Januar 2012)

Hallo
Was Mus man den machen um die Ticket/Code zu erhalten wollte dieses Jahr auch mal zum ersten mal hin mit meiner Freundin.


----------



## Mark-Peter (21. Januar 2012)

Hallo dragonlort,

nichts muß man machen, einfach ab und an mal hier gucken, wenn es Codes gibt
werden die hier im Forum gepostet.


----------



## wheeler (21. Januar 2012)

doch,was willst du mit dem code machen,bei der cebit an der kasse zeigen?
du musst dich bei der cebit seite reggen,um dann den code dort eingeben zu können


----------



## Mark-Peter (21. Januar 2012)

er hat doch nur gefragt wie man an den ticket code ran kommt.
aber ok, wenn man einen hat muß man den natürlich registrieren


----------



## Gamefruit93 (23. Januar 2012)

Ticketcode: erayq
http://www.mailing-system.de/dell/dell-kostenlose-cebit-ticket.jsphttp://www.cebit.de/en/promo?erayq


----------



## Banane5 (23. Januar 2012)

Danke für den neuen Code


----------



## Own3r (23. Januar 2012)

Auch ein Dankeschön von mir! 

Was hat es eigentlich mit den Fachbesucher-Tickets auf sich?


----------



## jaiby (23. Januar 2012)

Sagtmal, wie lange sind die denn bitte nur gültig? =(
Vor 3 Jahren war das noch nicht so extrem... Muss ich wohl den Thread mal als Abo einrichten


----------



## Mark-Peter (23. Januar 2012)

mhhhh, leider ist der code nicht gültig sagt er


----------



## *doerte* (24. Januar 2012)

Auch von mir ein danke für das eticket!!!!


----------



## Mark-Peter (24. Januar 2012)

mhhhhh, mache ich was falsch ?
der code geht doch garnicht


----------



## *doerte* (24. Januar 2012)

Ne machste nicht habe gestern schon reg.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (25. Januar 2012)

Ich bekomme einfach keine Mail mit dem e-Ticket.


----------



## Rurdo (26. Januar 2012)

Gibts vielleicht was neues?


----------



## Ripcord (27. Januar 2012)

1000 CeBit-Freikarten für euch


----------



## N1trO (27. Januar 2012)

Hier gibts Tickets sofort per Mail: ECM Solutions Park
Aktionscode: ECM2012
Als Firma am Besten Privat eingeben.. 

Gruß und viel Spaß damit.
N1trO


----------



## N1trO (27. Januar 2012)

Und bei den 1000 Freikarten hab ich mich auch eingetragen. Jedoch nichts bekommen bisher.. aber bei dem anderen bekommt man das Ticket sofort per Mail.


----------



## Ripcord (27. Januar 2012)

@ N1tro,

das wird wohl noch etwas dauern da die Karten nicht gleich rausgeschickt werden sondern man später mit etwas Glück aus dem Pott gezogen wird.


----------



## Lan_Party (27. Januar 2012)

Kriegen Schulklassen die Tickets schon so billiger oder muss ich 25 Gutscheine besorgen? XD


----------



## winner961 (27. Januar 2012)

Also welcher Code geht den überhaupt noch ??? Blick irgendwie nicht mehr durch !


----------



## Gamefruit93 (27. Januar 2012)

Ich hab mein Tagesticket bekommen.
ECM Solutions Park


----------



## jaiby (30. Januar 2012)

Klappt prima! Dankeschön!


----------



## ReKoR (31. Januar 2012)

https://www.cebit.de/de/applikation/registrierung/ticket/ticket-registrieren?code=yc7bs


----------



## tfg95 (31. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
ECM Solutions Parks mit ECM2012 funktioniert bei mir nicht. Habt ihr weitere Möglichkeiten?


----------



## Gamefruit93 (31. Januar 2012)

ReKoR schrieb:


> https://www.cebit.de/de/applikation/registrierung/ticket/ticket-registrieren?code=yc7bs





> Der von Ihnen angegebene Code wurde bereits registriert. Bitte überprüfen Sie Ihre Angaben.


Code nicht mehr gültig. 

@tfg95
Was klappt denn nicht?


----------



## tfg95 (31. Januar 2012)

@Gamefruit93
Ich gebe den Code ein und natürlich Namen und setze die beiden Haken und dann kommt:
Bitte geben Sie einen gültigen Aktionscode ein.
Tja, dann habe ich wohl mit dieser Seite Pech gehabt.


----------



## Gast1111 (1. Februar 2012)

Hat wer neue, brauche für meinen Bruder einen


----------



## Trefoil80 (3. Februar 2012)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/201484-gratis-tickets-fuer-die-cebit-2012-a.html


----------



## poiu (3. Februar 2012)

@Wa1lock du hast doch genug Kontakte in der Branche, die sitzen doch nur auf ihren Ticket und schmeißen die oft sogar weg, also frag einfach.


----------



## Trefoil80 (3. Februar 2012)

Aktionscode: uyehs

Mod hat meine User-News (Link oben) anscheinend komplett gelöscht, da "nicht umfangreich genug" für eine Usernews... 
Den Code wollte ich Euch dennoch nicht vorenthalten...


----------



## Spacecom (3. Februar 2012)

Moin zusammen,
ich habe gesehen, dass auch hier nach Cebitcodes gesucht wird 
Also ich habe da eine Seite gefunden, wo es 3 Varianten gibt!

1. Besucher Tagesticket (sind immer schnell vergriffen, aber werden immer wieder Quellen nachgereicht!)
2. Schüler und Studenten Ticket von Microsoft (bis zu 5, pro Bestellung)
3. Pressetickets für Blogger
4. Tickets für Blogger, die keinen Presseausweis erhalten haben!

Finden könnt Ihr das unter Cuxwerk "News & Facts"

Viel Erfolg und dann Spaß im März 
Greez Spacecom


----------



## Gast1111 (3. Februar 2012)

poiu schrieb:


> @Wa1lock du hast doch genug Kontakte in der Branche, die sitzen doch nur auf ihren Ticket und schmeißen die oft sogar weg, also frag einfach.


Gute Idee eig, die Frau von der Messe wollte mir nur ein Presseticket schicken 
Ich glaub, ich frag mal rum 
Thx 

@Spacecom die sind schon lange alle


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (7. Februar 2012)

Huhu, gibt es noch gültige Codes?
Ich habe dieses Jahr nicht einen per Newsletter bekommen, sonst immer 1-2.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (7. Februar 2012)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Huhu, gibt es noch gültige Codes?
> Ich habe dieses Jahr nicht einen per Newsletter bekommen, sonst immer 1-2.


 
Da kannst du ab und zu reinschauen.
Ticket-Registrierung - Dell CeBIT 2012


----------



## Own3r (7. Februar 2012)

Ich habe heute ein Newsletter bekommen. 

Einfach warten. Codes werden schon kommen.


----------



## Lan_Party (8. Februar 2012)

Gibt es eig. Special/VIP Tickets für Schüler die eine Informatikklasse besuchen sprich Fachabiturienten?


----------



## Lan_Party (12. Februar 2012)

Gibt es noch gültige Codes oder bekommt man sonst noch iwo kostenlos Tickets?


----------



## Ripcord (16. Februar 2012)

falscher code


----------



## Himmelskrieger (16. Februar 2012)

Das ist doch kein Cebit ticket!
Ist für Messe Hannover 


e-Ticket HaNNOvER mESSE 2012
Öffnungszeiten/Opening hours, 23–27 april 2012, 9.00 –18.00


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. Februar 2012)

Probierts mal hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/c...nt-karten-fuer-die-cebit-2012-a-new-post.html


----------



## Painkiller (16. Februar 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Probierts mal hier:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/c...nt-karten-fuer-die-cebit-2012-a-new-post.html


 
Hab ich schon^^ Gesetz dem Fall das ich mal was gewinne, fehlen immer noch drei Tickets.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. Februar 2012)

Wenn du mit einer Sperrung leben kannst: Mach noch ein paar neue Accounts!


----------



## Painkiller (16. Februar 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Wenn du mit einer Sperrung leben kannst: Mach noch ein paar neue Accounts!



 

Dieses Jahr is iwie Ticket-Flaute. Letztes Jahr gabs die wie Sand am Meer^^


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. Februar 2012)

Ich hab im Grunde alle mein Ticket, ein paar Gefälligkeiten für Freunde kann man aber noch versuchen zu bekommen.


----------



## Lan_Party (17. Februar 2012)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Jahr is iwie Ticket-Flaute. Letztes Jahr gabs die wie Sand am Meer^^



Brauchst du noch 3 Tages Tickets? Vllt. hätte ich da noch einen Code der funzt. Also bei mir hat geklappt. Muss ihn nur noch raussuchen.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (17. Februar 2012)

Zur not kannst du dir bei Ebay welche kaufen.

Leztes Jahr gab es ja von ComputerBild viele Tickets, dieses Jahr wohl nicht 

Letztes Jahr hatte ich glaub 5 tickets registriert, konnte aber nur am Samstag hin, bin halt noch unter 16 

Hoffentlich finde ich dieses Jahr wieder ein Steam Spiel auf dem Boden xD Letztes Jahr war es Stalker im Wert von 60€ oO


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. Februar 2012)

Hier gäbs noch ein paar:
CeBIT 2012: GRATIS-Ticket für einen Messe-Tag Ihrer Wahl


----------



## Sn0w1 (21. Februar 2012)

Hätte auch noch einen Code, der heute Mittag und vor 20 Minuten noch angenommen wurde. Code lautet "2yuog".

Greetz
Sn0w1


----------



## slayerms (22. Februar 2012)

ich brauche noch 3 tickets am besten gratis


----------



## Luap12 (22. Februar 2012)

Ich bräuchte noch 1, im besten Fall 2.


----------



## Gast1111 (23. Februar 2012)

Ich hab meine zwar zusammen, aber Hier werden noch Karten verlost ^^
Ansonsten würde ich mal bei mydealz vorbei schauen (in den Kommentaren)


----------



## Luap12 (23. Februar 2012)

Hat sich erledigt, habe sogar noch einen neuen Weg gefunden.

Auf Facebook anmelden und dann diesen Link benutzen (fürht dann zu 'Computer Bild'): https://www.facebook.com/COMPUTERBILD?sk=app_315019751852821
So kommt ihr zu maximal 2 Karten.


----------



## Jan565 (29. Februar 2012)

gibt es noch Cods oder gutscheine? bräuchte noch maximal 2 Tickets. 

Irgendwie gibt es dieses Jahr deutlich weniger als letztes kann das sein? Letztes Jahr hatte ich alleine 5 Tickets.


----------



## Progs-ID (2. März 2012)

Ich bräuchte auch noch welche. Bin dieses Jahr aus irgendeinem Grund spät dran. Wenn noch jemand einen Tip hat, gerne bitte per PN an mich.


----------



## jo214 (2. März 2012)

gibt es noch i-wo die möglichkeit an gratistickets zu kommen ich bräuchte noch eine für nen kumpel weil alleine wollt ich auch nicht hinfahren aber daran hab ich vorher nicht gedacht das es ja auch andere gibt die nur nicht hinfharen weil sie nicht wissen das es gratistickets gibt -.-*


----------



## X Broster (4. März 2012)

Ich hab hier noch Tickts, aber eben in Papierform.


----------



## Ich 15 (6. März 2012)

Wenn noch jemand 1 Code für mich hat, würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## Sn0w1 (8. März 2012)

Eine Möglichkeit wäre sonst noch sich welche über die Unternhemen direkt zu holen, zB hier, maximal 4 Karten pro person:

http://www.tobit.com/login/Start.asp dort steht in den Reitern CeBIT 

Greetz
Sn0w1


----------

